# JVG - JV Global



## brettdale (14 October 2007)

I'm a newbie to sharetrading. Speaking to a friend last night, and he recommend JVG Global Limited. They are  involved in the global supply of steel building products.  

I've have been to their website, they look pretty solid but cant find them mentioned in any of the stock market forums on the net.

Would I be better off going with a more name company?


----------

